# Camacho 1962 Pre Embargo Cigar Review - Love it!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I must say this cigar is great. Not sure what percentage of the stick is the pre embargo portion, but I swear I can tell from the ash that it must ...

Read the full review here: Camacho 1962 Pre Embargo Cigar Review - Love it!


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

"I hated this smoke. I had three of them and each was harsh and had no characteristics of habano tobacco. A waste of money." - This is quoted from joncaputo one month prior to this review.

I'm sure somebody will bust my chops for calling out an administrator on his BS but how can your opinion do a complete 180 in a less than a months time


----------

